# Photokina 2012: Tamron 70-200 f/2.8 VC & 90mm F/2.8 Di MACRO 1:1 VC Development



## Canon Rumors Guy (Sep 14, 2012)

```
<div name="googleone_share_1" style="position:relative;z-index:5;float: right; /*margin: 70px 0 0 0;*/ top:70px; right:120px; width:0;"><g:plusone size="tall" count="1" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/?p=11194"></g:plusone></div><div class="tweetmeme_button" style="float: right; margin:0 0 70px 70px;"><a class="tm_button" rel="&style=normal&b=2" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/?p=11194"></a></div>
<strong>SP 70-200mm F/2.8 Di VC USD with ultrasonic focus</strong>


The most compact full-size, high-speed telephoto zoom lens, delivering leading-edge image quality and featuring Tamron’s proprietary VC (Vibration Compensation) and USD (Ultrasonic Silent Drive)[3]</p>
<p>September 13, 2012, 4PM JST, Saitama, Japan – Tamron Co., Ltd. (President and CEO: Morio Ono / Headquarters: Saitama City), a leading manufacturer of optical equipment, announced the development of a full-size, high-speed telephoto zoom lens equipped with VC (Vibration Compensation)2 image stabilization, and USD (Ultrasonic Silent Drive) that achieves leading-edge image quality while boasting the most compact design in its class. The SP 70-200mm F/2.8 Di VC USD will be available in Canon, Nikon and Sony mounts. The lens is expected to ship by the end of 2012. Pricing information will be announced at a later date.</p>
<p><!--more--></p>
<p><strong>Product Features</strong></p>
<ul>
<li>One special XLD (Extra Low Dispersion) glass in concert with four LD (Low Dispersion) elements minimize chromatic aberrations. This combined with a new optical design that delivers high contrast and high resolution throughout the zoom range achieves leading-edge image quality.</li>
<li>Tamron’s advanced multi-layer coating technology dramatically improves lens performance by reducing flare and ghosting for crisper, clearer images.</li>
<li>The rounded diaphragm affords the photographer spectacular blur effects, delivering the kind of rich expression only achievable with a high-speed telephoto zoom lens.</li>
<li>The most compact full-size, high-speed telephoto zoom lens with VC (Vibration Compensation) image stabilization and USD (Ultrasonic Silent Drive) in its class delivers superior mobility, enabling photographers to capture the previously unattainable.</li>
<li>Features USD (Ultrasonic Silent Drive) to power a speedy AF drive together with a continuous manual focus mechanism.</li>
<li>The VC (Vibration Compensation) image stabilization mechanism reduces camera shake to deliver sharp images.</li>
<li>Moisture-resistant construction helps prevent moisture from penetrating the lens.</li>
</ul>
<p><strong>Tamron SP 90mm F/2.8 Di MACRO 1:1 VC USD

</strong>September 13, 2012, Saitama, Japan—Tamron Co., Ltd. (President and CEO: Morio Ono / Headquarters: Saitama City), a leading manufacturer of optical equipment, announced the development of a next generation 90mm Macro lens for full-size SLR cameras. The lens features completely redesigned optics, a proprietary VC (Vibration Compensation)*1, and USD (Ultrasonic Silent Drive)*2.</p>
<p>Tamron has updated their legendary 90mm Macro lens with a new, state-of-the-art optical design. The lens, reborn for the age of digital photography, offers VC (Vibration Compensation) and USD (Ultrasonic Silent Drive).</p>
<ul>
<li>Adopting a state-of-the-art optical design and a rounded diaphragm, this lens carries on the long tradition of Tamron’s 90mm Macro lens in delivering spectacular blur effects. Two XLD (Extra Low Dispersion) glasses and one LD (Low Dispersion) element reduce chromatic aberrations, yielding sharp images and outstanding resolution.</li>
<li>Tamron’s newly developed eBAND (Extended Bandwidth & Angular-Dependency) Coating*6 delivers a dramatic improvement in antireflection performance—significantly reducing flare and ghosting for clearer, crisper images.</li>
<li>The VC (Vibration Compensation) image stabilization mechanism reduces camera shake to deliver sharp images.</li>
<li>Features USD (Ultrasonic Silent Drive) to power a speedy AF drive together with a continuous manual focus mechanism.</li>
<li>Incorporates IF (Internal Focus) system, which focuses by moving only the internal lens group, rather than the front lens elements. The overall length of the lens therefore does not change when focusing, thus ensuring a broad working distance.</li>
<li>Moisture-resistant construction helps prevent moisture from penetrating the lens.</li>
</ul>
<p><strong><a href="http://www.tamron.com/en/" target="_blank">Visit Tamron</a></strong></p>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong></p>
```


----------



## facedodge (Sep 14, 2012)

I own the current version of the Tamron 90mm Macro. It is pretty sharp. It suffers from some CA at 2.8 but still sharp and easy to fix in post. It would be nice to have VC so those hand held shots of bugs or flowers could be stopped down a little more.

The 70-200 upgrade will be interesting. Here is hoping they try to compete with Canon's 70-200L IS II in terms of image quality.


----------



## dstppy (Sep 14, 2012)

If these are the same caliber as the 24-70, we may very well have an 'affordable' L alternative provider on our hands.

I've gotta start selling some equipment to get the wife off my back before the next big wave of purchases ;D


----------



## unfocused (Sep 14, 2012)

I like what both Tokina and Tamron have been doing lately. They are offering some quality alternatives and good value for the money. No, they are not "L" lenses, but in many cases they represent better quality at lower cost than Canon's non "L" offerings. Competition is good.


----------



## K-amps (Sep 14, 2012)

facedodge said:


> I own the current version of the Tamron 90mm Macro. It is pretty sharp. It suffers from some CA at 2.8 but still sharp and easy to fix in post. It would be nice to have VC so those hand held shots of bugs or flowers could be stopped down a little more.
> 
> The 70-200 upgrade will be interesting. Here is hoping they try to compete with Canon's 70-200L IS II in terms of image quality.



if the new 24-70 vc is representative, I am not too worried about their glass, which I think will be pretty good. I hope the AF and QC issues are fixed, because they really do offer great glass for 50% of Canon price.


----------



## mrsfotografie (Sep 14, 2012)

If adding VC to the Tamron SP 90mm F/2.8 Di MACRO 1:1 means it doesn't suffer the same image quality issues like the SP AF17-50mm VC versus its non-VC sibling, I might be interested. USD will be welcome over the slow micromotor AF (although it's not really an issue for macro).


----------



## discojuggernaut (Sep 14, 2012)

I had the older Tamron 180mm f/3.5 macro for a while. Ok construction, terribly slow and inaccurate AF, but used it mainly in manual focus, which was nice since it had an amazing focus ring. Great optics, sharp as one would expect from a macro lens. Working distance was super tight when paired with a 7D. Overall great value as about 2/5 the price of the Canon L version.


----------



## cliffwang (Sep 14, 2012)

K-amps said:


> facedodge said:
> 
> 
> > I own the current version of the Tamron 90mm Macro. It is pretty sharp. It suffers from some CA at 2.8 but still sharp and easy to fix in post. It would be nice to have VC so those hand held shots of bugs or flowers could be stopped down a little more.
> ...


+1
I bought Tamron 24-70 VC as an upgrade lens from my old Canon 24-70 MK1. The Tamron 24-70 VC is really damn good except AF speed. Actually many people already see the review from lensrentals.com. The IQ of Tamron 24-70 is about between Canon 24-70 MK1 and MK2. QC is a problem. My Tamron 24-70 VC need to do AFMA from -6 to 4. However, the same problem on some Canon lenses. My old Canon 24-70 MK1 also need to do AFMA from -4 to 8. Tamron need to improve their motor speed.
I believe the new Tamron 70-200 F/2.8 VC will be amazing too. However, I am not got to buy it because I don't believe it will be as good as my Canon 70-200 F/2.8 IS MK2.


----------



## RAKAMRAK (Sep 14, 2012)

cliffwang said:


> K-amps said:
> 
> 
> > facedodge said:
> ...



I do not think anyone expects that either. However, there are tons of photographers in USA and in every other country who cannot afford MK2 and for them it might be a very good option. I myself am quite interested. Let's see how it does in comparison to Sigma's OS offering. I am already very happy with their 70-300, let's see, I might finally decide to buy a 70-200 f/2.8......


----------



## cliffwang (Sep 15, 2012)

RAKAMRAK said:


> cliffwang said:
> 
> 
> > K-amps said:
> ...



I believe Tamron 70-200 will outperform Sigam OS one. Sigma used to be better than Tamron IMO. However, Tamron recently are really making some great lenses. The one you own 70-300 and the new 24-70 are very good.


----------

